# local host network settings



## jango (Jan 4, 2003)

I am running MySQL and php on my iBook with OS X 10.2.  accessing my DSL connection through an AirPort card or occassionally ethernet cable.  I can connect to my http://iBook.local/ directories just fine when I am at home in range of my AirPort.  But if I try to work on the road without an internet connection I cannot connect to my local host.

I tried creating an "away from home" network setting with 127.0.0.1 IP address and router address of 127.0.0 (subnet mask at 255.255.255.0 of course) but this results in the same "the attempt to load "Accessing URL: http://...failed."

Help! Please


----------



## slur (Jan 4, 2003)

You'll want your network settings to use DHCP most likely for on-the-road. You don't have to set your IP address to 127.0.0.1 because that address is always the localhost address.

You can always access the local machine through your web browser by using http://localhost/ or http://127.0.0.1/ since these are equivalent.

You can also set up one or more "machine domains" on your iBook using NetInfo Manager. To do this go to the "machines" group and duplicate the "localhost" entry. Then change the name from "localhost copy" to "mydomain.net" or whatever you like. Later on you can add "virtual host" entries to your Apache configuration for each local site on your iBook.


----------



## jango (Jan 5, 2003)

I have tried setting my "on the road" network settings to "show built-in Ethernet"; Configure: Using DCHP
When I try to access http://localhost or http://127.0.0.0 I get the same attempt to load...has failed message.  

I don't completely understand your NetInfo settings suggestion.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 9, 2004)

What slur is suggesting is that you add what's called a machine name to the netinfo directory that will always point to your own computer. One already exists, it's called localhost. What slur is saying is to open NetInfo Manager, find the machine entry called localhost, duplicate it, and change the name from localhost to iBook.local (or whatever you want).

I had to do something similar when I had a no-ip.org domain name, since it had problems resolving through my router. I made my name, michaelsanford.no-ip.org, resolve to localhost automatically to prevent it ever going to the internet to begin with, which wasted time.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 9, 2004)

*PS* Very important: If you do that direct name mapping trick, it will ALWAYS resolve iBook.local to localhost, even if you have another computer on your network called iBook.local (should you ever bring it to another LAN, at an office or at school or whatever), which might potentially cause problems.


----------



## octane (Jan 13, 2004)

slur said:
			
		

> You can also set up one or more "machine domains" on your iBook using NetInfo Manager. To do this go to the "machines" group and duplicate the "localhost" entry. Then change the name from "localhost copy" to "mydomain.net" or whatever you like. Later on you can add "virtual host" entries to your Apache configuration for each local site on your iBook.



Tell me more. I'm interested now.

I'm keen to set up my G4 for client access via broadband and have my iBook configured for presentations.

This kind of thing would be helpful...


----------

